# Confirmation of calculations



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

for $10k, that's a lot of range to fit into that budget. The motor is way too small, it'l overheat fairly quickly. They may be fine for 35mph and below, but when you need the power, it's going to really overwork that motor. voltage is on the low side, but lots of people do 72V car conversions.

One thing to note, I doubt you'll get under 200wh/mile on a car like that using an underpowered motor. Motorcycles get 100wh/mile, give or take. It would take a lot to get that car cruising at such low wh/mile.

Start thinking about a larger motor. For a larger vehicle, consider Series wound or an AC setup from HPEVS.... (a friend is selling an AC20 if you're interested)


What lipo are you planning on using?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

frodus said:


> One thing to note, I doubt you'll get under 200wh/mile on a car like that ?


Well, it's not impossible to use less than 200 wh/mile in a really small car.
I recorded a bit below 200 wh/mile on my 800 kg Smart Fortwo at 50 mph (roughly 10 Kw to maintain 80 km/h).

About the motor, the spec seem good (11.5Kw continous) for a low speed conversion, but forget to go at 120 km/h for more than few sec. 
I don't know anything about the quality of the Mars motor.

Personnaly, I will exchange the cost of the ME1003 motor by a better controller (Alltrax SPM or AXE). Invest more on the controller and save more on the motor (forklift motor??).
If not, the motor of my motorcycle is also to sold (D&D ES-15-6).


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I just doubt it, didn't say it was impossible....

I think getting a larger controller and a forklift motor would be a great idea.


----------



## KLX650E (Feb 25, 2011)

Yabert said:


> I recorded a bit below 200 wh/mile on my 800 kg Smart Fortwo at 50 mph (roughly 10 Kw to maintain 80 km/h).


Yes, I'm at about the same ~180Wh/mile to maintain 80Km/h, but i drive an average of 50Km/h so is it possible to drive at an average of 120Wh/mile? whats your average consumption at what average Speed?

I will drive no more than 60-80 Km/h because I won't go on the Autobahn. so beeing able to go 100Km/h max. for a few seconds is enough. 

I have found some Forkliftmotors, but I'm not sure if the will fit in the Vivio an they are heavy, plus no technical Data's found...

I need about 4-5 Kw to go 50Km/h and about 9-10 Kw to go 80Km/h so the continuous rating of the Motor should be enough..?

I don't want a Race car, so it doesn't matter if it needs 15s to 100Km/h (62mph), but the Motor has double the Torque the original Engine has, so it should be quicker than the original...

would it work better with an alltrax AXE 7245?? 

I would love to go with an AC System but its too expensive...


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

KLX650E said:


> I have found some Forkliftmotors, but I'm not sure if the will fit in the Vivio an they are heavy, plus no technical Data's found...


You don't need data. If you can take some dimensions and picture of the motor and the brush, many member here can help you to choose the good motor.
If you can find a 7" or 8" diameter motor with 4 terminal that will be perfect.




> would it work better with an alltrax AXE 7245


Probably.... and the quality is better. You can find used AXE 7245 below 470$ on ebay. The new SPM controller is below 600$. 
Better controller + bullet proof forklift motor = less trouble.

If you have the budget, the Mars 1003 can be good, but I base my comment on the spec sheet, not on experiment.


What lipo are you planning on using?


----------



## KLX650E (Feb 25, 2011)

Yabert said:


> What lipo are you planning on using?


Turnigy 5000mAh made for RC Cars.


----------



## KLX650E (Feb 25, 2011)

I've called a Forklift Mechanics and he Asked if it needs to be AC or DC, so my Question, are there any controller that fit a modern AC Forkliftmotor? if I can get the Controller for the Motor used in the Forklift, should i get this or get a Controller for EV's??


----------



## KLX650E (Feb 25, 2011)

What about this this Motor? also vaible from the left side.

another one

one more


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

KLX650E said:


> What about this this Motor? also vaible from the left side.
> 
> another one
> 
> one more


Hi KLX,

No, no and no. Each has a major feature undesirable for EV car use and all are 6.6 inch diameter which is likely too small. Read over some of the posts on this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html You'll get a better feeling of what to look for.

Regards,

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

KLX650E said:


> Turnigy 5000mAh made for RC Cars.


Strange choose! 
A large prismatic battery pack is way more easy to build and the price will be better. No?

About motor, if you start to find motors at this price, watch for mine: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56797

But with 8-10 hp continous, you will don't go very fast on your long trip.
And you can probably cause to overheat this small motor if you try to hold up with the traffic on many succesive red light in few kilometer.


----------



## KLX650E (Feb 25, 2011)

Yabert said:


> Strange choose!
> A large prismatic battery pack is way more easy to build and the price will be better. No?
> 
> About motor, if you start to find motors at this price, watch for mine: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56797
> ...


The rc cells are cheaper and lighter.

I'm intersted in your motor. I will not go more than 80 km/h 95% of the time I drive it. Mostly it will be in 60-80km/h sould work if I install a fan? 

I'm in switzerland, we don't have much redlights, but Much roundabouts? Would an l91/x91 work better? 

Would it be possible to get 4-5 seconds out of the car with a ADC Fb1-4001? Preferably with direct drive.
I think I could go back in range when i have a freakin fast car.


----------

